# Couple Beauties



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Got these & a few others using small plastics, "Sliders" on a dropshot rig. My Dad striking the pose....


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy crap. How many inches were they? Those are pigs!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow  nice fish! :beer:


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Are those out of Lake Michigan? Nice fish!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

WOWZERS!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Horker23 said:


> Holy crap. How many inches were they? Those are pigs!


Those were both a bit over 14", I've gotten them as big as 16.5" out of this lake (Seneca in NY)


----------



## happyhooker (May 3, 2009)

I live in MI and we see fish like this every trip out on the BIG lake


----------

